# Lily's baby girl:D



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , how adorable  She's a little mini me 
Congrats Erica , she is so pretty ! I love the frosted ears too !


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw Congrats


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I checked moms ligs this morning and they were softer but still there so I wasn't expecting a baby until later today or tomorrow so I went back inside and came back out to find lily walking around with the herd with the placenta hanging out and no baby with her. I finally found he baby covered in leaves by a tree. I got them both into the pen by them selves but mom didnt really want the baby. She kept stomping her feet and jumping at it but finally calmed down and started cleaning it. I held mom and managed to finally managed to get baby to nurse a little. Mom is nervous so I left them alone to bond.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She looks like our Tabitha!! I love the minis


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

About how many oz of colostrum does the baby need to get? Mom will only clean her but doesn't want to let her nurse. Should I hold mom and get the colostrum out to feed her or just hold mom and let baby nurse?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Squeeeee! Pygmy babies are the best! 

Sorry Lily is having trouble being a mom.  I'd hold her to let the baby nurse so she associates nursing with her udder feeling better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Aww. Looks like a little clone! Pictures like that make me miss my pygmies.

How old is the baby as of now? I know standards need 8 ounces of colostrum within the first 24 hours. I am not sure on the recommended amount for minies, but the time frame is the same. The sooner the better. I would hold mom down and put the baby on, or milk her and give a bottle asap.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She was born at 12 noon today. I just held mom a few times to make sure baby got the colostrum she needed. Lily has calmed down now and is letting her baby nurse this is her first baby. Her previous owner said she accidentally got pregnant when she was 6 mos old and attempted to have the baby while she was at work. She said the baby was huge and lily was only able to get the head out and the baby died  so this is her first baby to care for but shes doing great now she was just nervous and scared at first.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

New pics taken today


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow she is growing ! Love the color around her eyes , very different 
She looks a lot like my Nubian twins too  Are you going to keep her ?
I don't know how you could part with her , lol.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my she is a CUTIE!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a doll baby!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks shes a sweetie already. Not sure if I'm gonna keep her yet


----------



## jumper4260 (Nov 18, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> About how many oz of colostrum does the baby need to get? Mom will only clean her but doesn't want to let her nurse. Should I hold mom and get the colostrum out to feed her or just hold mom and let baby nurse?


Did you ever get an answer? I have twins this morning but get one to nurse.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

jumper4260 said:


> Did you ever get an answer? I have twins this morning but get one to nurse.


No I didn't get an answer but I think probably 1/2 - 1 cup but not sure. Maybe someone else that knows will answer


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

jumper4260 said:


> Did you ever get an answer? I have twins this morning but get one to nurse.


Someone's answered in the beginning of post and said standard size need 8 oz in the first 24 hours.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

OMG how sweet!! )


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Too cute!! Congrats!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

OMG- SO ADORABLE! Wishing it wasn't two months until we had our first babies. Lily's a lucky mom, and I am sure the baby is lucky to have a surely great mother!


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Aww! She looks just like her mama! And i had to take a double glance at those eyes, lol at first i was thinking my goodness she's got some big eyes.  those markings are too cute.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So cute ! Congrats !


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

How old is the baby as of now? I know standards need 8 ounces of colostrum within the first 24 hours. I am not sure on the recommended amount for minies, but the time frame is the same. The sooner the better. I would hold mom down and put the baby on, or milk her and give a bottle asap.[/QUOTE]

I would recommend milking mom and putting it in a bottle (just in case mom ends up rejecting the baby) and holding mom so the baby can nurse. If you can get her comfortable on a bottle and with mom this will ease the transition to a bottle if you have to go that route. Hopefully you won't have too...

Beautiful girls!!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> She was born at 12 noon today. I just held mom a few times to make sure baby got the colostrum she needed. Lily has calmed down now and is letting her baby nurse this is her first baby. Her previous owner said she accidentally got pregnant when she was 6 mos old and attempted to have the baby while she was at work. She said the baby was huge and lily was only able to get the head out and the baby died  so this is her first baby to care for but shes doing great now she was just nervous and scared at first.


GREAT NEWS:fireworks:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I posted a new pic yesterday but it somehow vanished so here's another. I've decided that I will be keeping her and named her "Pretty In Pink" but just "Pink" for short


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is adorable in her coat!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

She's almost as cute as Peggy Sue was at that age!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ha ha


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

SOOOO cute!!!!!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

She is too cute in that pink coat! I think the name suits her!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, she is quite the little character with a big personality


----------

